# November Betta Photo of the Month



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

is the same as October's. Will we be able to see who won November's contest before December's starts tomorrow? Or will the photos we get to vote on tomorrow be the same as last month?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Never mind, it's apparently broken yet again.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

registereduser said:


> Never mind, it's apparently broken yet again.


I was wondering why it's broken. How could people enter this time if I never saw the button at all? I'm so confused. >.< I've never had this happen before.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Sadly it is not working again so I will report this issue to Admin. Yung and see when his tech team can look into it. In the mean time don't forget about the Holiday Fishmas Jingle Contest. Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone ! 

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/lounge/holiday-song-contest-316346/


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I wonder if it's even possible to remove it without breaking the forum, it's actually not a bad idea. I'll put it up for discussion 

T_T To be honest, it's frustrating here too... it's one of those things mods can't fix


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you, Kitty.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I have no clue about most the coding that's behind this site but I know there's a lot of custom coding and that if something as simple as changing the classifieds a little could mess up the forum a lot for a bunch of members, I can only imagine what could go wrong if a component was removed. 

I would rather see it fixed then gone... I really liked the contest when it worked. It is kind of annoying that this issue has being going on for so long, though.


----------

